# Parts required



## GTRprestige (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi there lads first post here as I’m new to the GTR scene 

I’ve got a 2017 EBA GTR and I’m in need of some bits
Bumper 
Headlights 
Airbags 
Grills
And some plastics surrounding the front end


----------

